

Running out of savings just as getting close to traction - raheemm

In roughly 30 days, I will run out of savings and the ability to bootstrap my app - www.rewardcamp.com<p>But just as I’m running out of cash, I’m also gaining a bit of traction - inked a deal to onboard 50 new paying customers recently. But I gave big discounts to win the deal and so the revenue is nowhere near enough to pay for expenses.<p>To earn cash, I’d like to solve your problems in marketing&#x2F;sales. These are skills I picked up over the last 2 years. Below is a list of issues I can help you with.<p>Contact me via this form (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1MG8jdMOcNbKrvPw64hlW40sqged0_JaEJaO9Aa3KOOc&#x2F;viewform) | 917-942-9499 | rsarcar at gmail dot com | comments below<p>Problems I can help with --&gt;<p>Problem: No one knows about your app&#x2F;website. 
Solution: Get the word out via content marketing<p><pre><code>  - Identify top blogs in your industry
  - Create list of content topics likely to be posted on industry blogs
  - Develop content
  - Post on industry sites
  - Bring traffic to your site
</code></pre>
Problem: Users visit your site but no one signs up for your app. 
Solution: Increase user interest in signing up<p><pre><code>  - Setup analytics to understand where you are
  - Understand core problem being solved
  - Rewrite website copy to increase visitor interest
  - Implement “call to action” buttons to make it easy to signup
</code></pre>
Problem: No systematic way to convert traffic into paying customers that can be scaled.
Solution: Implement automation &amp; processes for conversion and scaling sales<p><pre><code>  - Implement system to collect email addresses
  - Write email sequence for autoresponder to warm up leads
  - Implement autoresponder 
  - Implement CRM to followup with leads via phone call or webinar
  - Develop a sales funnel &amp; phone script
</code></pre>
Problem: You have sales but they are slow.
Solution: Sell in bulk using partnership marketing<p><pre><code>  - Identify partners to work with
  - Create a targeted marketing campaign to develop relationship and build partnership
  - Ink deals with each partner</code></pre>
======
b_ry
Don't give discounts because that devalues your own product, and says that not
even you believe the service is wroth what you are charging.

~~~
raheemm
Yeah I gave the discount because in one transaction I could sell 50
subscriptions. Also the guy I gave the deal to had helped me quite a bit
earlier on.

------
dotnick
What does your app do exactly? I didn't get that from the website.

~~~
raheemm
It's a loyalty app for online stores. Think airline miles for ecommerce
stores.

~~~
omouse
You need to work on the copy and I hope you're doing A/B testing.

I would revise some of the copy to be shorter and see if that helps.

------
josephschmoe
Hacker News is not an advertising venue.

~~~
raheemm
Yup I know. Just trying to make things work.

